# Looking at buying 03 allroad w/ suspension problem - bottomed out - in a time crunch...



## 2000GTIGLXTO (Jun 4, 2008)

Any responses or suggestions are GREATLY appreciated, I'm pressed for time regarding the purchase of this car... I also posted this in another site b/c I am so pressed for time - I apologize if this is frowned upon.

I'm looking at a 2003 Audi Allroad that has a suspension problem. It seems that it has slowly lost the air (owner said it was gradual) from all 4 bags and it is riding as low as possible. I'm told the compressor sounds like it is working but the bags just don't inflate. He has only gotten offers for scrap/salvage pricing so far, so I'm hoping I'll be able to get a good deal even though it's an hour away (tow on trailer).

The car has about 160K miles on it. The rest of the car looks to be in very good shape. I'm mechanically inclined and would be willing to rebuild the compressor (at least with the kit and possibly the electronics if needed, I'm good with electronics/circuit boards) and do whatever work needs done on the airbag(s).

What I'm wondering is if I can bring my own compressor, disconnect the factory air hoses from each bag, inflate the bags & plug the hoses so the air stays in the bags. This would only be so I can drive the car onto a trailer as I fear it will be too low to make the transition from the ramps to the trailer bed. I have a few compressors, one that can do up to 400-500PSI if needed and a bunch that will do 150-200psi (and below of course). Is this a viable option to get the car moved?

Now my next concern is fixing whatever is wrong with the bags/"springs". I guess there is a chance that there isn't anything wrong with them and maybe the hosing has holes?

I found replacement springs and they vary greatly in price. IDK if finding used ones from a wrecked allroad might be an option (ideas on the problems with this??) but at $240 for a set, that seems really inexpensive and I really wonder how well they will work. I know Arnott is supposed to make a good replacement spring, but they are almost 4x as much and if I was planning on putting another 100K miles on the car, this might be an option, but I'm looking at this as a project car to work with the 2.7T and other Audi stuff in general (I loved my A6 2.8Q and really miss her - first audi).


4pcs Front & Rear Left+Right Air Spring Bag For Audi A6 C5 Allroad Quattro Wagon - $240
https://www.ebay.com/itm/4pcs-Front-Rear-Left-Right-Air-Spring-Bag-For-Audi-A6-C5-Allroad-Quattro-Wagon/232688821693?hash=item362d55a5bd:g:xPQAAOSw3nNdiJPy

2 front air springs - $183
https://www.ebay.com/itm/C5-Front-Air-Ride-Suspension-Air-Spring-Bags-for-2001-2005-Audi-Allroad-Quattro/152577245626?fits=Model%3AAllroad+Quattro%7CMake%3AAudi&hash=item23865001ba:g:3eIAAOSwsABaVmsM

2 rear air springs - $302
https://www.ebay.com/itm/C5-Rear-Air-Ride-Suspension-Air-Spring-Bags-Pair-for-2001-2004-Audi-A6-Quattro/152274070111?hash=item23743dea5f:g:j1EAAOSwhMNahEgM

Single front air suspension bag - $94
https://www.ebay.com/itm/C5-Front-Air-Suspension-Air-Spring-Bag-Single-for-2001-2005-Audi-Allroad-Quattro/152276767181?fits=Model%3AAllroad+Quattro%7CMake%3AAudi&hash=item23746711cd:g:Td0AAOSwwcRaVmon

Arnott Rear air spring - single spring - $180
https://www.amazon.com/Arnott-2869-Front-Air-Spring/dp/B018F01D0M/ref=pd_cp_263_3/140-1528444-4656333?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B018F01D0M&pd_rd_r=f6daa5f8-23d3-43e5-ad81-2c884e69ed03&pd_rd_w=Wv68v&pd_rd_wg=nDxy6&pf_rd_p=0e5324e1-c848-4872-bbd5-5be6baedf80e&pf_rd_r=6SXE022QHHCV3YY4RGJB&psc=1&refRID=6SXE022QHHCV3YY4RGJB


Arnott front air spring - single spring - $200
https://www.amazon.com/Arnott-2133-Rear-Air-Spring/dp/B00496V71W/ref=pd_cp_263_2/140-1528444-4656333?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B00496V71W&pd_rd_r=f6daa5f8-23d3-43e5-ad81-2c884e69ed03&pd_rd_w=Wv68v&pd_rd_wg=nDxy6&pf_rd_p=0e5324e1-c848-4872-bbd5-5be6baedf80e&pf_rd_r=6SXE022QHHCV3YY4RGJB&psc=1&refRID=6SXE022QHHCV3YY4RGJB

Now if this car turns out to be a nightmare, I'd be happy to part it out and I think I'd learn a good bit from even doing that. I'm also in the market for an A6 avant 3.0T (supercharged) or a BMW 535i/xi (dxrive) wagon, so the allroad would be a project beater to learn with, tune and "play with" (and for trips to mountain areas).

The owner of the allroad said he had no problems in the 3 years he had it and it was very reliable until he noticed the car gettign lower & he's not mechanically inclined to investigate. The owner before that (original) is his boss and the car was supposedly very well maintained (dealer, but quality can vary) and was his wife's family car, so I'm thinking that this car might have been looked after pretty well over it's lifetime.


----------



## arnoldcp (Jul 5, 2009)

Did you mention if it was auto or manual?

Sorry, I didn't have time for a longer resonse before and I wasnt specific as to why I was asking. Unless you are getting a smoking deal or the car has a manual I would walk away. The tiptronic will fail, it's just a matter of time.

The compressor on the car has likely failed, there are various ways to fix this, junkyard compressor, rebuild kits of varying quality, a new compressor or switching it over to a static suspension. Personally I would switch to static, I have one and I occasionally drive it across a field or two but, I almost never change the car from setting 2. If you got to the air tank in the fender well you could potentially fill the the bags up with a standard air compressor, not sure what the process would be. You will need less than 100psi to fill the bags, probably less than 50psi.

Along with the suspension and trans issues you will get all the other B5/C5 fun like control arms, door lock module failures, brittle plastics, timing belts, etc. All of the rubber parts on the car are probably shot at 165K I am still working through all of mine. 

I do love my Allroad but it frustrates the hell out of me a lot of the time. So many things are oddly specific to that car only. I bought a car that was VERY well maintained and I have a 5 inch binder with every record back to the day it was purchased, it still needs much care and feeding, it's a 19 year old car... I would buy the A6 Avant you are considering instead.

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 2000GTIGLXTO (Jun 4, 2008)

It is an automatic, which I'm sad about. I'd love a manual. Thing is I might be getting it for $300 (w/ free towing up to 100 miles).

The thing is I want to learn about audi's and always lusted after the 2.7TT since it was in the B5 S4. IDK if I can swap a manual into it, maybe from an old S4 or any other compatible gearbox. I've found A LOT of manual transmissions in Europe and actually China (authentic units) for very good prices, and there are some people I know who may be able to ship it with all of their stuff for a VERY good price ($70-120 from Germany to Philly/Balt/NYC)

So I'm wondering if this woudl be a good project car, even if I end up just parting her out. I'd love to rebuild the engine and then maybe find an old A4 avant (low miles in good shape) and put it in, or just sell it. I just don't see many B5 S4 Avants around - and I figure a rebuilt engine would be more reliable and I could even upgrade the turbos (lots of good deals on those in recent years).

IDK, if I was swimming in $ I'd do this in a heartbeat, but alas, my dreams remain extremely mitigated by financial realism, but I know a $300 investment would teach me more than taking a 3-4 hours $300 auto class... Oh and I have the tools already, LOTS. Sorry for the ramble, so much going through my head..


----------



## arnoldcp (Jul 5, 2009)

If you can get it for $300 then do it. Go to audis4parts and they sell full manual swap kits specifically for the Allroad. Do the swap, ditch the air suspension, verify the records on the timing belt, change it if it needs changed and then just drive it.

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

If you can source parts for a 6SP M and implant an allroad V8 you will have a very reliable super car. After Arnott bags are installed (if that’s really the issue) your suspension issues are cured. 

The bags are integral to the value and comfort/prestige of the car. A better move would be to source a V8 allroad and do a 6SP M swap to it. VAG is bringing the A6 allroad soon. Having an latest incarnation of the allroad when the new one comes back will increase its value and collectibility.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

